

Tell HN: Palo Alto Hacker House has an opening - dwynings

Rent: $535/ month for a single, private room<p>Within walking distance of:
University Ave (numerous bars, coffee shops, stores, facebook's hq)
Palo Alto caltrain
Stanford University (long walk - you'd probably want to bike)<p>Plenty of parking (private driveway &#38; street parking)
INTERNET: 30mb down / 9mb up (w00t!!!!!.1!!.)
Gigabit wired network / Wireless B/G/N network
NetFlix subscription with unlimited movie streaming
Numerous desks (there's space for at least 6 in the main area)<p>Companies represented by tenants: Facebook, Heyzap, Redwood Systems, Sprowtt, SLAC, <i>stealth startup</i>, and a Stanford student.<p>If you're entrepreneurially minded, then you'll fit right in!<p>Available for move-in Dec 1st.<p>Email me at dwynings187@gmail.com if you're interested and tell me a little about yourself.
======
djcapelis
There's six million jobs boards for different tech communities, but we don't
really have a good housing board. Perhaps this post speaks to a need for one.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/housing> perhaps? :)

Meanwhile, I suppose submitting it as an article is inventive, if probably
annoying for anyone not near Palo Alto.

~~~
mpakes
I really wish this existed. As a person hunting for a good place to live in
SF, such a resource would be really handy.

I've considered posting an 'Ask HN' looking for potential housemates, but
didn't want to pollute the stream.

------
storborg
What is your internet connection, and how much does it cost you? Inquiring
fellow Palo Altans would love to know.

~~~
jmtame
if they kept it the same when i left, 16mbps from comcast at $30/month (or
$60, i think it went up because the promotion was a limited time thing)

------
dwynings
Room went quickly! Thanks

------
gaustin
Cheap rent. Great location. If I had any job prospects in Palo Alto, I'd be
there in a second. Hell, moving there on speculation wouldn't be a terrible
idea.

------
dwynings
Pictures and more info here: <http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/>

------
dangrover
How did you get rent so low? When I lived there (big bedroom by the front
door), I had to pay $700/month.

~~~
jmtame
i was paying $350/month when i was there because i lived in a room with 2
other guys. it wasn't too bad for our group because everyone had day jobs, so
we had the place to ourself for most of the time.

------
thehigherlife
What is the 'hacker house'?

~~~
hyperbovine
Fast internet and a large freezer.

~~~
jmtame
the freezer isn't even that big. it's more like fast internet and a microwave
(for your ramen noodles)

